# Craftsman to Tecumseh model cross-ref



## Joe Arens (Feb 15, 2011)

I am trying to find the Tecumseh model number for a Craftsman 3.75 lawn mower engine whose model number is 143.033700. Sears parts department is of no help. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I believe you have a LEV90 engine and this is a link to the repair manual.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## Yukkel (Jan 23, 2010)

Craftsman to Tecumseh cross reference can be found on my site here: http://thisisnotatest.ca/showthread.php?pid=1710#pid1710


----------

